# Best Cell Phone



## dfweyer (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of cell phones do members have...and what kind do they wish they had?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have verizon's razr, the first edition. I like it, but I don't use most of the features. I wish motorola would start making a model that was just a phone again. I don't leave my cellphone on all day. It really is more for emergencies and long distance calls. The two previous cellphones were both motorola and just phones...no camera, no navigation, plain and simple. I think I have only used the the camera part of the razr like 2 or 3 times and that was when I was bored.

THe hubby has the krazr. he loves it. It has all the fancy navigation features, but his folks got him a Garmin for xmas so he isn't using the one in the phone as much.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got an LG venus... wanted the voyager, but the plan cost extra, and I dont really need a querty keyboard... can you imagine how much time i would spend in the 5K thread then???

I like the Venus, but the low battery alarm is not dramatic enough for me, so it frequently dies and I dont know until i go to use it (and have missed phone calls)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have a cell phone. I hate them.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have any specific suggestions but when I was looking for cell phones I found this website to be useful for comparing various models.

http://www.phonescoop.com/


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually dont give two shits about what kind of cell phone I have; BUT after using an iphone for about 5 minutes at the AT&amp;T store I fell in love. Its so damn cool. The full internet functionality is definately something I would use. In fact my wife was going to buy me an iphone for christmas but because we're on a business account we couldnt get one (damn grinches at AT&amp;T!).

Right now Im using a first generation Motorola Razor and its OK I guess. The only thing I use it for is text messaging and making calls.


----------



## benbo (Feb 13, 2008)

Work gave me a razr. I don't use it much, and have no choice anyway.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 13, 2008)

I have an LG enV. I 'acquired' the older generation LG with the qwerty keyboard, and loved it. I don't text a lot, but when I do, I hated that T9 BS. When my old phone died, I was just going to get a regular flip phone (with all the bells and whistles), and the enV went on sale. I got that, and for Christmas got a 2-gig micro SD card. Now, when I ski, I only have my phone, b/c I can use it as my MP3 player too!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 13, 2008)

We've had pretty good luck with Nokia phones. I just have a real basic one. I doesn't have funky picture, internert, text email, etc. sort of capabilities. I barely use it.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a Pearl. Nice, compact and good functionality. The dual letter keyboard isn't as bad as I thought. I hated talking on the larger blackberrys, but the pearl isn't that bad. Overall it is a pretty good phone.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the iphone for my personal phone (which I love b/c I am *addicted* to text messaging and I love having all my music on it) and I have all the functions such as email, web browser, camera, etc.

I have a LGAX390 phone for work. It's a very basic phone but it's all I need for work (although I rarely use it)


----------



## dfweyer (Feb 13, 2008)

udpolo15 said:


> I have a Pearl. Nice, compact and good functionality. The dual letter keyboard isn't as bad as I thought. I hated talking on the larger blackberrys, but the pearl isn't that bad. Overall it is a pretty good phone.


I have thought about getting the non-phone version of the iPhone..I think it's the iTouch. I have divx versions of a lot of tv shows that i haven't had time to catch up on. Have you had any problems with the iPhone?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2008)

An "unbiased" review of the iPhone.

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 13, 2008)

dfweyer said:


> I have thought about getting the non-phone version of the iPhone..I think it's the iTouch. I have divx versions of a lot of tv shows that i haven't had time to catch up on. Have you had any problems with the iPhone?


My hubby actually got the iTouch which he loves. We were ipod nano owners and upgraded to our respective devices.

We haven't had any problems with either the iPhone or iTouch. They were both easy to set up and sync with iTunes and using them is pretty easy (at least it was to me).


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 13, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> An "unbiased" review of the iPhone.
> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone


Nice


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the Palm Treo wx-700 thru Alltel.

After you learn about the phone, and purchase some good ADD-on programs, it's a pretty slick unit!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 13, 2008)

What's a cell phone?

Seriously, I don't even have one.


----------



## mizzoueng (Feb 13, 2008)

I got the USCellular Rokr V3r. I mainly picked it up for the MP3 capabilities so i didn't have to get an ipod. It does have a 3mpix camera and is gps ready with a downloadable active GPS navigation.

Here's a little tidbit i learned today, next time you are trying to figure where somewhere is or what the number is, text the name of the place (pizza hut) and the zipcode and it will return to you the closest ones around you, complete with address and phone numbers


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 14, 2008)

NCcarguy said:


> I have the Palm Treo wx-700 thru Alltel.
> After you learn about the phone, and purchase some good ADD-on programs, it's a pretty slick unit!



I had the Treo 650 before the iPhone...agree with everything you said.


----------



## dfweyer (Mar 10, 2008)

Decided to go with the ROKR on this one....not many choices from alltel in my area. Now I need a memory card..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 3, 2009)

bump

I'm eligible for a new phone through verizon. I'm leaning towards an enV Touch or a Versa. Does anyone have any experience with these? I don't need/want a smartphone, and need to stay with verizon (best coverage in the mountains.)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 3, 2009)

I just punted Verizon to the curb for the iPhone. AT&amp;T's coverage sucks, but the sheer awesomeness of the iPhone more than makes up for it.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 3, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I'm leaning towards an enV Touch or a Versa. Does anyone have any experience with these?


My daughter just got the enV Touch on Saturday. She had decided to get an LG Dare, but while we were waiting in the store she was playing with the display models and decided on the enV Touch. So far, so good, but just a couple of days.


----------



## benbo (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a Blackberry with Nextel. Its number one feature is it is free from my employer.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a Blackberry Curve, I pay $10/month, my employer pays the other $125.


----------



## rudy (Aug 4, 2009)

I have an LG.... don't know what version. The hubby and I have always stuck to getting the same phone. He figures out the features, then shows me.


----------



## SSmith (Aug 4, 2009)

Without a doubt, the best cell phone is the iPhone. Whether ATT has the best service is a different question however...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the Palm Treo (POS)

I got the wife an Iphone and IMO that phone rocks, and its $10 cheaper per month than the Blackberry and the Treo for some reason (or at least in my area)

We cancelled our home phones but I do have an extra "Razor" cell phone for "emergencies" its also a POS, but we let the kids use it when they go to a neighbors house since we broke our walkie talkies, but the usuage is very "selective" on their part..


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2009)

I have an ENV2, and I like it. Slim, but with a full keyboard that's easy to type on, though I hate texting in general. I will NEVER buy another Motorola phone. They CONSTANTLY shit out on me. I had the last one replace 6 times under warranty, 3 times for the battery, 3 times for either the mic or speaker taking a dump. I think the nicer LG's are far more durable than the Motorolas. My parents have nothing but problems with their Samsungs (Verizon freebies).


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a verizon samsung. I fell off my boat about a month ago and had the thing in my pocket. Needless to say it has limited functionality now. So then i made the mistake of trying to get on one of my company plans. I'll never do that shit again. I was attempting to get a PDA phone but some f&amp;*@wad at corporate headquarters who has no idea what I do or who I am said she didn't think it was "necessary". So then I said screw it, fprget the company plan, I'll just go buy a new phone and expense cell phone minutes for business. Well now they have "taken ownership of my line and it is the property of the company" and "blah, blah, blah". So now I have lost my cell phone number, the phones they will let me get are total pieces of shit, and the existing phone I have barely works. I F$*@ING HATE MY COMPANY.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Aug 4, 2009)

My wife and I recently switched to the iPhone 3gs phones. It is an amazing device. With all the apps, you can really customize the phone to meet your needs. I can surf the web on it (in fact I'm posting from the phone now), listen to music, download podcasts on the fly, get directions showing aerial maps (I even have google earth) using the Quasi GPS, send/ receive emails from multiple accounts (work, personal, etc...), and a whole host of other things that I don't have time to list.

The funny part is that I really didn't want one, but my wife made me get one to ease her guilt over leaving our verizon plan. Now I couldn't go back.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> I have an ENV2, and I like it. Slim, but with a full keyboard that's easy to type on, though I hate texting in general. I will NEVER buy another Motorola phone. They CONSTANTLY shit out on me. I had the last one replace 6 times under warranty, 3 times for the battery, 3 times for either the mic or speaker taking a dump. I think the nicer LG's are far more durable than the Motorolas. My parents have nothing but problems with their Samsungs (Verizon freebies).


guess it just depends on the phone. I've always gotten motorola phones through verizon. All have lasted at least 4 yrs without problems. Never needed new batteries. I only got a new phone because they were all scratched up and wanted something new.

The hubby has gone with other brands and is always disappointed. He has had to replace batteries several times. I think this time he went with the samsung Omina. He loved it at first, but now it has trouble picking up signal in the house. While I get perfect signal standing in the same spot.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 4, 2009)

SSmith said:


> Without a doubt, the best cell phone is the iPhone. Whether ATT has the best service is a different question however...


There's no question about it. AT&amp;T does NOT have the best service. I have been dropping calls all over the freakin' place. I have more dropped calls in 2 monts with AT&amp;T than I did with 8 years of Verizon.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Aug 4, 2009)

Best service = Verizon -- I commute an hour each way through mountains and the coverage kills everything else. (Consumer Reports rates them best in general also--in most/all major cities.)

I have an EnV2 and like it lots. I text quite a bit.

I do lust for an iPhone, but ultimately, I have it to be a phone -- and ATT/Cingular coverage is a distance second choice.

My work cell is a workhorse basic Motorola...no problems, but photo downloading software is finicky.

***********

Insider Tip:

My bro works for Cingular and says that all carriers let you upgrade your phone in 20 months with a 24 month agreement.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a Blackberry Curve, use it for work and personal. Love not having to fire up my laptop just to check my emails. And plus now contractors can't sneak emails by me at 6:05 pm.

Overall I like it but sometimes the trackball doesn't work as I want it too.

I couldn't imagine going back to a phone without a QWERTY keypad.

Verizon cell coverage is the the shit, but their mobile browsing service is just o.k.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 4, 2009)

Nokia 6161







This was my second cell phone, bought it in 1999. By far, the best phone I've ever had, and until my recent Razr and iPhone, the only one I was ever satisfied with.


----------



## Vishal (Aug 4, 2009)

It seems that I may be in the minority here as I prefer GSM phones/providers. It gives me the flexibility to just switch the SIM card when I am on a trip to home (India). I have been with T-Mobile since the time I have owned a cell phone in the US and back in the days due to some promotion I had $2.99 data plan (300 free text messages + Internet access) which now costs $19.99. I just get a new phone every so often and sign a new contract. If I change my plan then I will lose the $2.99 promotion. I have been satisfied with their service so it is working for me.

I have never used the handsets that I get from T-Mobile. I have purchased my own and I am a Sony Ericsson addict. I just upgraded from P990i to Xperia X1i. Both the phones are great. Xperia is the first Windows Mobile based phone from SE and I had my apprehensions. There are so many apps available for the WM OS that the phone can be customized and it is great. Google Maps, Navigation (I have installed TomTom app), WiFi access (love it at home and at the airports), etc. A lot of features packed in a small device.

I would like to see how Iphone compares as I am accustomed to using the physical QWERTY keyboard. Plus, not having the liberty to add 3rd party apps and sticking with ATT sucks too.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm also due for an upgrade which will be a very welcome change since my ringer doesn't work anymore, although it does make it a lot easier to ignore calls and have an excuse. I am with Verizon which is nice because the coverage is good and most of my friends and family are also Verizon so most of my calls don't cost anything. My big debate right now is whether I should get a good phone now or get a cheap replacement on eBay and then get the good phone through Verizon in a few more months. From what I've read the Palm Pre is supposed to be coming to Verizon in a few more months. I've also heard that Apple is tired of losing people because of AT&amp;T's crappy service and are going to be letting a Verizon iPhone loose in the future as well.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 4, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> I've also heard that Apple is tired of losing people because of AT&amp;T's crappy service and are going to be letting a Verizon iPhone loose in the future as well.


This is true. Apple is developing an iPhone to work on a 4G network which is Verizon and Apple has not (and it doesn't look like they will) renewed their exclusivity agreement with AT&amp;T.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 4, 2009)

Do any Verizon people know if I can get a smartphone without having to sign up for the "Smartphone Plan"? I just want to use it as a phone but also sync it to my computer so I can start keeping my schedule up to date now that I am travelling a lot more for work. I may see about getting a Samsung Saga (this is one does wifi so I could use it to go online without paying for a more expensive plan as long as there's wifi available) online somewhere and just using the *228 to program it to my number but I don't want my next bill to show up with a note saying my account has been switched because I now have a smartphone.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got AT&amp;T wireless which is very solid around here, I've never had an issue with it. I'm on about my third Nokia bar (as opposed to flip) phone and they've always held up well. I've got the 2600 right now, which is basically the newer version of the last one I had.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> Do any Verizon people know if I can get a smartphone without having to sign up for the "Smartphone Plan"? I just want to use it as a phone but also sync it to my computer so I can start keeping my schedule up to date now that I am travelling a lot more for work. I may see about getting a Samsung Saga (this is one does wifi so I could use it to go online without paying for a more expensive plan as long as there's wifi available) online somewhere and just using the *228 to program it to my number but I don't want my next bill to show up with a note saying my account has been switched because I now have a smartphone.


I dunno, but if it is an incompatable setup the phone wont work, regardless of the package type...no automatic changes will be made...you have to call or go into the store.


----------



## klk (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a blackberry pearl flip and I love it. It looks and feels like a normal phone, but has all of the convenience of a smart phone. I've had T-mobile for awhile and we have a great family plan that I can't get anywhere else. Yes, the iphone looks cool, but I'm an avid hater of all things made by Apple, so I'm resisting it as long as I can. Maybe when other carriers are offering the iPhone, I'll go to the darkside, but it will be at least a year before I can get another phone.

In answer to jeb's question, I know for T-mobile, they require a data plan in order to qualify for the phone rebate. Maybe if you can find a cheap phone that isn't part of a contract/rebate program, you might not have to get the data plan.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 4, 2009)

I got Samsung SCHi760 (edit - w/ Verizon). I like having the smart phone &amp; pda capabilities. Being able to surf 'net or email from phone is nice, as is syncing outlook calendar w/ PC. Windows Mobile works well enough for my needs. I use it more for the pda features than as an actual phone.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a Luddite. I just got a Tracfone for my b-day this May. Double minutes for life. WooHoo!

Perfect for me, though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 5, 2009)

^ Me too. I don't need one that can send text messages, emails, web, photos, symphonic ringtones, etc. Just a phone I can use to tell the mrs. I'm running late.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just have the 5-6 yr old Nokia phone that cost me $10 when we got the plan.... still have the same plan with US Cellular... no one can beat the deal we have, at least when we've looked into changing plans/etc... I bought a Tracphone, but I haven't activated it yet... my wife has one, and loves it... I just need a phone that I can use to call home to see if I need to pick something up on the way home....


----------



## nojo (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a motorola ZN5 which has a built in 5 megapixel camera with xenon flash that was designed by Kodak. It is awesome for work because I do construction inspection and site visits and I always have a quality camera handy. Also I can either upload them when I get back to the office or in some cases I have actually directly emailed them to people using a picture message (I don't have an internet plan but I do have unlimited text and multimedia messages for $4.99 a month).

My wife has a blackberry curve and loves it even without a data plan. The t-mobile versions of the curve have wifi capabilities and she is rarely away from wifi so it works out good.


----------

